# How SATISFIED are those with their new K3 COVERS? Which did you get?



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Do you like your cover?
Happy with your choice?...Anything you dislike about it?  Just curious.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

What I wanted in a K3 cover was something lightweight, compact, and no more expensive than the Amazon cover.

There weren't many available that met those criteria and I gave up on waiting for the M-Edge "Trip" and got a blue unlighted Amazon cover that was delivered last Wednesday. I like it a lot. I especially like the fact that it is just big enough for the K3, but no bigger - - it slides into my purse so easily and is very compact and lightweight. Of course being an Amazon cover it folds back beautifully, too.

I would have preferred the corner straps of the "Trip" instead of the hinges of the Amazon cover, but not enough to wait any longer for them.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I bought a pink Amazon cover and really like it.  Although I am also getting one with the light, and seeing which I prefer. I think the Amazon designers really got it right this time, and dont think I will head down the oberon route this time.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a feeling that this topic will be moved to the Accessories section but to answer your question:  I got the Black Lighted Amazon cover and love it.  It's functional, lightweight, folds back allowing you to easily read with one hand.  The built-in light, while not being super bright, provides an adequate amount of light to read with.  I read with it every night.  The design of the cover with the smooth leather border and groove for the elastic band help to identify the front so as to not open it backwards and risk cracking the Kindle.  I'm quite satisfied with the cover.

Melissa


----------



## mishymac (May 13, 2010)

I got the pink lighted amazon cover and LOVE it!!!!


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

I have the green lighted cover from Amazon and just love it.  The colour is bright and cheerful, the cover is beautifully made, folds back easily and the light is fabulous, very good screen coverage and I haven't noticed any difference in my battery use with it.  Very pleased


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I bought the burgundy non lighted cover. I've never had an Amazon cover before because I was always wary of the hinges, but with nothing much else available at the time I decided to take a risk. I actually like it a lot more than I thought I would - the hinge system is very easy to get it in and out of and it seems very secure. The design of the cover makes it unlikely you'll accidentally try to open it from the back, which I believe is what caused all the hinge problems previously.

I like the fact that the inside cover is smooth and has no pockets or flaps of any kind. I'm not so keen on the elastic that holds it closed. I find with the new design page buttons that the way I have to hold the K3 when trying to fasten the cover open causes me to turn pages accidentally. I have to remember to do all the opening and closing with it turned off! I also find the little tab irritating as it's starting to stick up, but without it, it would hard to grasp the elastic.

It's nice to hold in your hand, either fixed back or book style. It's sturdy but not too heavy and is very neat and compact when closed. The colour is a deep red/burgundy colour which is nicer than other red covers I've bought. Overall, I'm more satisfied than I expected to be.


----------



## grizedale (Sep 2, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> I also find the little tab irritating as it's starting to stick up, but without it, it would hard to grasp the elastic.


I found this too but, if you get hold of the tab, with your other hand hold the elastic between thumb and forefinger then roll the elastic a little, keep trying a little at a time and you can get it to lie flat again...


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I got a pink Amazon cover without light and love it - so much that I ordered one with lights as well. Mr. Manou bought the burgundy Amazon cover for his Kindle DX and is very happy with it.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

grizedale said:


> I found this too but, if you get hold of the tab, with your other hand hold the elastic between thumb and forefinger then roll the elastic a little, keep trying a little at a time and you can get it to lie flat again...


Good tip! I'll have to try to remember that.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> Do you like your cover?
> Happy with your choice?...Anything you dislike about it? Just curious.


http://www.amazon.com/review/RAF1WYNLOLX24/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought the Amazon red lighted cover, and I am really pleased with it.  It's compact, the light is just enough light to avoid carrying around a more bulky light, and I can toss it into my purse without feeling like I have to be so careful of its condition.  The only thing I wasn't fond of was the price, which was more than I expected.

Now I have to decide when to get a new Oberon cover too.  For the beauty and protection of it...  I just feel like the Oberon NEEDS to stay protected in a Borsa Bella bag, and that's more bulky...and besides, I can't pick which design to get next!  LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the red Amazon cover, no light.  It is perfect for me.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I got the red Amazon cover, no light. It is perfect for me.


Ditto what Ann said.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

babyd said:


> I have the green lighted cover from Amazon and just love it. The colour is bright and cheerful, the cover is beautifully made, folds back easily and the light is fabulous, very good screen coverage and I haven't noticed any difference in my battery use with it. Very pleased


Same here. I love having the light built into the cover and the fact that the light runs off of the Kindle battery. So convenient! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

Amazon black non-lighted version.

Absolutely love it.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I got my Hot Pink non lighted Amazon cover yesterday, it's super nice. Much better than i thought. I like the simplicity of it so much, and the gorgeous colour. It's very comfy to hold and very sturdy. I luurve it


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I have the Amazon lighted cover in Chocolate brown.  

I'm very happy with the clean look of the hinge system, the awesome built-in light which requires no batteries, and the small sleek size of the cover. The size is perfect.  The design is genius.  Amazon got it right this time. Yes, more exciting cover choices would be nice but....can't have it all.

I'm unhappy with the way I have to hold it to read.  I reallyyy miss my Oberon I used with K2 for reading.  And since the Kindle is for...like...well, um...reading......I'm not sure what to do on this one.  

I said I was going to keep it simple this time and just have this one sleek nice cover that does it all.  But I'm finding myself questioning that and eyeing those Oberons again....but I'd have to have those corners again (covering buttons this time) and no light on board.  

Not sure what I'll do at this point.  I'm trying to see if I can find a comfortable way to read with the Amazon - left hand is out so I'll see how it goes with the right. Maybe it will just take some getting used to.


----------



## chele162 (Apr 23, 2009)

I just got my K3 yesterday but I've had my hot pink without light cover for a week or so now. I just tried them together last night and so far so good. I really like the color of the cover. It's darker IRL than the picture on the website. But for me, that's a good thing. I prefer the dark pink color much more. The cover seems very light weight and I can read one handed easily. So far, it's a keeper for me.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

chele162 said:


> I just got my K3 yesterday but I've had my hot pink without light cover for a week or so now. I just tried them together last night and so far so good. I really like the color of the cover. It's darker IRL than the picture on the website. But for me, that's a good thing. I prefer the dark pink color much more. The cover seems very light weight and I can read one handed easily. So far, it's a keeper for me.


That pink color was my second choice. Might have ordered it from the beginning if I'd known it would be darker than pictured.

Am I the only one who is having a problem holding the Amazon cover in one hand? It's impossible with my left hand -- I cannot hold it and hit any of the page turn buttons. I guess I can read with my right -- I'm just not used to doing so. I'll have to give it a try since I crashed the Kindle the other night while holding it with my left -- I just don't have a grip on it w/ that slick cover folded back. Small hands I guess.


----------



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

Black Amazon cover with the light.....absolutely love it and the fact that you don't need batteries for the light.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

kari said:


> I'm unhappy with the way I have to hold it to read. I reallyyy miss my Oberon I used with K2 for reading. And since the Kindle is for...like...well, um...reading......I'm not sure what to do on this one.


In what way are you unhappy with the way you have to hold it to read? Do you mean because it's in the Amazon cover you have to hold it differently than if it's not in the cover? Or does this have something to do with the Oberon covers? I've never had an Oberon cover so maybe that's why I'm not understanding what you are talking about.

EDIT: Nevermind, I saw your explanation on another, similar thread. Makes sense now.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Wannabe said:


> In what way are you unhappy with the way you have to hold it to read? Do you mean because it's in the Amazon cover you have to hold it differently than if it's not in the cover? Or does this have something to do with the Oberon covers? I've never had an Oberon cover so maybe that's why I'm not understanding what you are talking about.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I saw your explanation on another, similar thread. Makes sense now.


Yeah, I'm whining about it all over the boards.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

mishymac said:


> I got the pink lighted amazon cover and LOVE it!!!!


Me, too. I love the built in light and use it a lot. I'm very happy with it; I may get a second cover eventually, but I'm not in any rush because I like this one so much.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

My pink Amazon cover with light arrived today and I love love love it


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I wonder if the very little effect the light has on the K3 Battery now, will change the more it is used...or if it uses so little that it will never "really" matter; and that it is just the normal wear of the battery.  Does that sound stupid?


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I love my lighted cover. Its awesome when I'm laying in bed reading or on an airplane and need extra light. I also really like the cover in general the color is great (Pink). Overall I'm very happy with the cover.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

While I love my lighted cover, I don't care for the elastic strap. I'd much rather have strap with a magnetic snap. I miss the strap from my K2 Prodigy because I used that as a finger rest or to help hold the case open when reading at night. Other than that, I _really _like the integrated light.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I have the Kindle DXG Burgundy cover, so I don't have a light in it.  But what I am really curious about is what the burnt orange cover looks like.

The problem with product shots on web pages, is that they don't always accurately show the color as it really is on the physical item you get on your door step. 

There is apart of me that wishes I had ordered the burnt orange cover instead of the burgundy one I now have.  I think I have had the new Kindle DXG and current cover for more than thirty days, so it is mine unless I sell it.

If any of you have the burnt orange cover, would you post a picture of it?  Even if the cover is for the Kindle 3, the picture will still give me a sense of what the shade of orange really is..

Thanks Gene


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought a very cute Lilly Pulitzer Nook cover as a temporary solution until I decide on a cover (probably Oberson)

To use a Nook cover, one nseds to build up the inside of the bottom tray thing, as some have done (using the foam insert that comes with the cover after cutting it appropriately) or.. as I've done.. just put the K3 into the cover upside down and use it "backwards".


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I ordered the Cole Haan case.  I wasn't into the Amazon case, probably because I'm very particular and the color choices limited me.  

The case is buttery soft, slouchy and very pretty.  Gives the reader the old journal feel due to the broken in construction of the cover, it's not very structured.  Perfect for bending backwards in hand while reading.

This wasn't my first choice, but it was a good solid runner in the competition.  Over all I'm pleased with it.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> While I love my lighted cover, I don't care for the elastic strap. I'd much rather have strap with a magnetic snap.


I didn't think I'd like the strap, but it is nice since the cover isn't broken in enough to close flat. It's not a problem because it's easy to tuck out of the way.

But that Amazon tag drove me nuts. It's gone now.


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

I got the blue lighted Amazon and LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT.  I had an OBERON for my k2 and like my lighted Amazon cover well enough that I probably won't buy an Oberon. 

Gosh, if only I were talented enough to use the best part of the lighted amazon cover (hinges & light) and integrate it with an Oberon.  

I could probably cut the back off the Amazon cover and figure out a way to slide it into the Oberon cover but then it would be very bulky and heavy.

Oh well.


----------

